# Rental Agents



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

Hi all!

The last week I have been in contact with several agents about long term rentals. It seems to me that some of them are not very serious so I wonder if they have to have some kind of business licence to work in this field

Regards

Anders

PS. If someone have a name of reliable agents in the Paphos area, please send me a PM to avoid advertising on the forum

DS


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

*Agents*

Hi!
Thanks for all links I got as PM. 
Perhaps the question I asked is interesting for others also. Does the Rental Agencies need any kind of permission or can anyone start this business without any responsibilities against the customers.

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> Hi!
> Thanks for all links I got as PM.
> Perhaps the question I asked is interesting for others also. Does the Rental Agencies need any kind of permission or can anyone start this business without any responsibilities against the customers.
> 
> Anders


You don't need permission to run a rental agency andthe degree of resposibilty depends on your agreement with the clients.
You may have a contract which states simply that you will act as an introduction agent and your responsiblity stops there or you may agree also to collect the rent and check that the tenants are not causing damage.

regards veronica


----------



## mesaka (Mar 2, 2009)

Its my experience as well that agents are not that serious compared to the ones in the UK or Germany. I have found a few that have at least contacted me back / pointed me to their web sites. I'm not sure if i am allowed to post those on here (can the moderators tell me?). If not I can pm you with the details.


----------



## colroy (Apr 13, 2009)

*rentals and deposits*

[
Hi 
There is something you should understand about cyprus and deposits . I lived there for 5 years working in constuction and i lived in 5 villas because of my work. although the contract says you will get your deposit back if you give the villa back in good condition and with the correct notice .
This however from my experiance and at least 30 of our friends not one single person has ever got there deposit back from acypriot landlord. I only ever got mine back once and that was from an english landlord. SO TAKE CARE when you give them your deposit.


----------



## raph (Jan 9, 2009)

colroy said:


> [
> Hi
> There is something you should understand about cyprus and deposits . I lived there for 5 years working in constuction and i lived in 5 villas because of my work. although the contract says you will get your deposit back if you give the villa back in good condition and with the correct notice .
> This however from my experiance and at least 30 of our friends not one single person has ever got there deposit back from acypriot landlord. I only ever got mine back once and that was from an english landlord. SO TAKE CARE when you give them your deposit.


GOOD HEAVENS! i GOT MY DEPOSIT BACK ON RENTED HOUSE FROM cYPRIOT LANDLADY WITH NO PROBLEM AT ALL. mAYBE STRUCK LUCKY?!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

raph said:


> GOOD HEAVENS! i GOT MY DEPOSIT BACK ON RENTED HOUSE FROM cYPRIOT LANDLADY WITH NO PROBLEM AT ALL. mAYBE STRUCK LUCKY?!


Nope Raph you didnt just strike lucky.
I think that certain people have a downer on Cyprus (for whatever reason) and will exaggerate about the bad points while playing down the good points of living here.


----------



## raph (Jan 9, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Nope Raph you didnt just strike lucky.
> I think that certain people have a downer on Cyprus (for whatever reason) and will exaggerate about the bad points while playing down the good points of living here.


Oh, how strange. I think Cyprus is wonderful on the whole. My only problem is finding a ship to get me back there! and choosing where next to be based on return! Alas, one of its shortcomings - serious at that - is lack of ferry service frm Greece for non-flyers like myself. 
So I have to get to Greece and then try my chances!!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

raph said:


> Oh, how strange. I think Cyprus is wonderful on the whole. My only problem is finding a ship to get me back there! and choosing where next to be based on return! Alas, one of its shortcomings - serious at that - is lack of ferry service frm Greece for non-flyers like myself.
> So I have to get to Greece and then try my chances!!!


I agree that there is a lack of ferry services from Cyprus.
The island is so close to not only Greece but also the Middle East and Egypt and if there were more ferries it would be great to pop over to these places for short breaks.


----------



## raph (Jan 9, 2009)

Veronica said:


> I agree that there is a lack of ferry services from Cyprus.
> The island is so close to not only Greece but also the Middle East and Egypt and if there were more ferries it would be great to pop over to these places for short breaks.


At least there is some sort of ferry service, albeit limited and doubtless subject to change, between Limassol and Port Said. Take a look at Varianos Travel web site. They are Nicosia based and have the facts at their finger tips. 

Alas, Louis Lines suddenly stopped offering the one-way mini cruises Greece-Cyprus so now i am stuck, trying to figure out a way to reach Afrodite's isle!


----------



## raidercruise (Mar 31, 2011)

Yes they must be registered.


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

mesaka said:


> Its my experience as well that agents are not that serious compared to the ones in the UK or Germany. I have found a few that have at least contacted me back / pointed me to their web sites. I'm not sure if i am allowed to post those on here (can the moderators tell me?). If not I can pm you with the details.


Hi Mesaka
Could you please be so kind to pm some of the better long term rental agents..thanks


----------



## raidercruise (Mar 31, 2011)

platinum properties and meleks property are nice.well trusted and professionals.


hope it helps


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

raidercruise said:


> platinum properties and meleks property are nice.well trusted and professionals.
> 
> 
> hope it helps


Thank you for the information. However I dont think it will be much help to people looking for rentals in t he South of the Island.
Most people on this forum are in the republic of Cyprus not in the illegally occupied North.

Welcome to our forum anyway


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

Veronica said:


> Thank you for the information. However I dont think it will be much help to people looking for rentals in t he South of the Island.
> Most people on this forum are in the republic of Cyprus not in the illegally occupied North.
> 
> Welcome to our forum anyway


Hehe, Veronica dont miss an oppertunity to give a slap in the face to the north

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> Hehe, Veronica dont miss an oppertunity to give a slap in the face to the north
> 
> Anders


 Transparent as always, thats me


----------

